# can I go on holiday after IUI?



## Oggers (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi guys

I'm new to all this and feeling rather bashful!  About to start first ever fertility treatment (IUI) at the grand old age of 39 after trying for what seems like forever (2 + years with current dp and 2 + years with previous dp who very inconsiderately passed away!!)  I wish I could feel excited but I don't.  I just feel incredibly negative.  I want to be on holiday when I get the bad news and was wondering whether this is allowed!!  I'd like to go on or around day 23.  

If anyone knows if this is OK please let me know.  Would love to hear from anyone out there although I haven't worked out how to reply yet!

xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Oggers

I had my 2nd IUI last August & went on holiday the day after my BFP, I checked with my Cons who basically said to take it fairly easily so I can't see any reason why you can't go before your test date. I would say that you might find it easier to be here if you get a +ve so you can confirm the pg & book scans etc rather than being away & being worried about things.

Are you planning on going abroad or staying at home? If you are on any medication up to test date (progesterone pessaries?) you may need to ask for more if you are pg to support your hormone levels in the first couple of weeks.

Fingers crossed big time for you, as you can see from my sig even at the age of 39 miracles can & do happen with IUI.

Gill
xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi oggers
We have yet to be successful with IUI so don't know if I can be much help. We are going on holiday just after I will find out about this month's IUI. We had no holiday last year because of the treatment and boy do we need a rest. I am sure plenty of people go on holiday before they realise they are pregnant so I would say go and enjoy yourself. Stress is not ment to be good for trying so go enjoy.
Linzi32
x


----------



## jen121 (May 16, 2006)

Hi there, we are going on holiday while on the 2 week wait and told this was ok as long as u r finished drugs.  Can't wait, u would think I never had a holiday but this year is different as we r on are first cycle of s.i.u.i.
Wish us luck and I hope all goes well with u both.
bye for now Jen


----------

